# Baby Pigeon (Wood)



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

PLease can someone tell us what to feed this baby pigeon. he is a nestling - with little yellow feathers, not opening beak to feed, He needs milk - what can we give him? have a syringe to use to feed it.

Thanks
Nina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've moved your thread to the Wood Pigeon forum where it will be seen more quickly by our UK members. Meanwhile, have a read here as to diet and how to feed: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f47/urgent-help-on-feeding-2-young-pigeons-29056.html

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi ninaannechalk,

If you have something like Readybrek, you can mix this with warm water until soft and mushy. (Don't use milk). Alternatively roll small pieces of wholemeal bread in warm water, squeeze it and roll into small pea sized balls and gently open it's beak and pop one at a time in towards the back of it's throat so it can swallow.
An easier thing, and less messy are defrosted peas or sweetcorn. If it's quite young, I take the skin off and mush them, and pop one at a time in the beak. They do need to be slightly warm if he's young as they're usually fed from the parent's beak and used to warm food.

Pigeons don't open their beaks and gape for a feed like songbirds, so you will have to gently open the beak.

Luckily Terry has given you the thread which will give you a lot of help. If you are going to raise it by hand feeding, by far the easiest method is the syringe and ballon method if you can get some baby bird hand rearing formula.

If you let us know wherabouts you are in the country, there maybe a centre near you that is willing to take on a baby Woodie. Not all will, so do check first before you hand any baby over to anyone. 

Please don't hesitate to ask for help and let us know how things are going.

Good luck,

Janet


----------

